

How many metrics matter for your startup? Only one - byosko
http://leananalyticsbook.com/one-metric-that-matters/

======
jfno67
Cool recap of all the aspect you want to monitor while building your business.
While giving you the way to not drown in too much information by focusing on
one.

In retrospect it is obvious, but so hard. I always wanted to focus on the
metrics where we were doing well or where we knew what to do next.

------
jonny_eh
The key message here is "focus". When doing a startup it's the most important
skill to have, but the easiest one to forget. Or rather, because it's so easy
to lose it, it's important to focus on it.

------
xutopia
So often we simply fall prey to looking at the wrong thing... or not looking
at all.

